# Broadband speeds achieved only a fraction of the 3MB advertised: Breach of contract?



## censuspro (3 Apr 2011)

If I'm paying for 3mb wireless broadband and the broadband speeds that I received are substantially less than that, is the provider in breach in contract?


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2011)

Askaboutlaw is for legal questions not covered elsewhere on AAM.

Moved to Phone, Broadband and TV Service Providers.


----------



## Jane Doe (4 Apr 2011)

censuspro said:


> If I'm paying for 3mb wireless broadband and the broadband speeds that I received are substantially less than that, is the provider in breach in contract?


did you sign up to 3mb or was it* up to 3mb*?


----------



## Ciara2011 (4 Apr 2011)

Most Broadband Companies give an advertised rate Big and Bold, but in the small finer print, they always have upto Xmb.

What can also happen the more devices connected to the Wirelss Router in your home/office the lower the speed each device will connect at.

Times of day etc. can also have an effect i.e. more people connecting to the local tower companies try to share the signal with other users in your area.


----------

